# Spider Man Date Postponed Again



## CrazyTechie (Mar 9, 2011)

So today it was announced that a new creative team has been made that will be "implementing a new plan to make significant and exciting revisions to the production." Now the shows opening date has been rescheduled to the summer of 2011.

The plan is to revise a good portion of the show it seems.

SPIDER-MAN TURN OFF THE DARK: New Creative Team Additions Announced


----------



## avkid (Mar 9, 2011)

They should just give up and go back to Allentown.

(sorry, I couldn't help myself)


----------



## Footer (Mar 9, 2011)

They are never going to open this thing. Its just not going to happen. They don't give a crap about opening.... its making money now. They aren't going to be in any contention for the Tonys anyway... so why officially open? 50 bucks says this show is not even mentioned in a peep at the Tonys this year. 

....And just for the record... did they like even workshop this thing or did they just write a book, form a creative team, and then rent a theatre? This is why most shows workshop for several years... have an out of town tryout at a regional theatre or just out of town... then move to the city. Idiots.


----------



## Footer (Mar 9, 2011)

.....and tonight they had a show stopper.....

breaking news - national news - world news - azcentral.com


One more reason they don't want to open. You can not demand your money back because of a problem on a preview performance. If they were doing a frozen show you can within reason.


----------



## cpf (Mar 9, 2011)

Revised ETA: Whenever it gets done. 

It just goes to show that throwing money at something is never guaranteed to fix all your problems, no matter how large the pile of money being thrown is _or_ how many money-throwers you're churning through in the process.

Though, once everyone involved realizes what a trainwreck they're putting their name on and it shuts down, there'll be a great opportunity for a re-make in 5-15 years! People will show up just to see if it's as disastrous as the last one!


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 9, 2011)

More and more I'm starting to think that they are just beating a dead horse with this thing. If they don't get it right after this revision they need to just give it up.


----------



## MPowers (Mar 10, 2011)

Footer said:


> .... 50 bucks says this show is not even mentioned in a peep at the Tonys this year. .......



I'd rather think it will be the butt of more than one joke. I think it will be "mentioned" several times. Just thinkin.....


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Mar 10, 2011)

MPowers said:


> I'd rather think it will be the butt of more than one joke. I think it will be "mentioned" several times. Just thinkin.....


 
SO who can come up with the best butt of a joke for STOTD. "And standby terrible puns...GO".


----------



## RWilson (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I'd still like to see this. I like all the other shows Julie Taymor has done, except maybe for Titus. I particularly liked Fool's Fire, and the story of Juan Darien. (sp?) They're all incredibly creative.....but this is definitely beyond the pale, all the stoppages, violations, injuries....but I'm really curious to know how they are doing what is actually working, when it works....My biggest problem besides the safety related issues is why did she/they have to redo the backstory? I love Greek myths, believe me, and I love Taymor's realisations of them, but I am having a lot of trouble getting on board with the overall premise of this production. 

I guess this means it must be art, by now.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 10, 2011)

blackisthenewblack said:


> SO who can come up with the best butt of a joke for STOTD. "And standby terrible puns...GO".


 
Just as long as Neil Patrick Harris is delivering them. That dude needs to be "Host For Life" of that show. Word.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't remember the name but the one quote said the one the new team members was extremely experienced with shows of the magnitude. Now how is that possible if it is the biggest, most expensive production ever? Then they said the new team would take it to the next level, it sounds like they ned to get it to it's intended level first.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, in order for there to be a next level they need to accomplish this size of a production before they can move on.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 24, 2011)

Well we've got another minor injury.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 24, 2011)

They spent a lot of time saying nothing. She was hurt and will be out for two weeks but absolutely no info on what happened.


----------



## dvsDave (May 13, 2011)

Spiderman rebooted again. 

'Spider-Man' reboots on Broadway: What did they change? | PopWatch | EW.com


----------



## CrazyTechie (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like they've made some very good improvements to the show.


> More action: The new show includes a number of new “flying” sequences, plus more web-slinging and more scenes of Spidey bagging bad guys.



Not sure why they would add more flying sequences as the impression I got was they didn't work most of the time...but if they got all the kinks figured out I'm okay with it.

This show has definitely had a very long road and I hope that it works out for all the cast and crew.


----------



## David Ashton (May 14, 2011)

there is the old saying,"no publicity is bad publicity" and I think this must be the most publicized show around, people will go out of curiosity and I forcast it will make money.


----------



## chausman (May 14, 2011)

David Ashton said:


> there is the old saying,"no publicity is bad publicity" and I think this must be the most publicized show around, people will go out of curiosity and I forcast it will make money.


 
I forecast, for every person who goes because of the huge publicity of the show, there will be a person who won't go because they don't want to be there when someone gets seriously hurt or doesn't want something/one to fall on them.


----------



## MarshallPope (May 14, 2011)

And then there are people (like me) who will choose not to go just for the principle of the thing. I personally do not intend to see it simply because of the overblown publicity. (That, and the bad reviews I've seen, of course.)


----------



## DuckJordan (May 14, 2011)

CrazyTechie said:


> Sounds like they've made some very good improvements to the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm betting there isn't more flying sequences but rather different ones. They probably cut the ones that didn't work and added different ones. I don't think this show will ever get out of "previews" and honestly wish it wouldn't be as big as it is. Because unfortunately its giving theater the view of its so dangerous no one should do it. 

Unfortunately they are probably going to milk this thing for all its worth and then charge huge amounts for the show to be done by other companies once they get rid of this one.

My personal oppinion is to get out of showing and go back to the drawing board and show the producers why certain things just don't work. 

It feels like they are doing the whole Good, Fast, Cheap thing and trying to get all three.


----------



## derekleffew (May 14, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> ...It feels like they are doing the whole Good, Fast, Cheap thing and trying to get all three.


And here's where the golden triangle breaks down. Just because it hasn't been Fast and hasn't been Cheap, doesn't mean that the end result is Good.


----------



## chausman (May 14, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> And here's where the golden triangle breaks down. Just because it hasn't been Fast and hasn't been Cheap, doesn't mean that the end result is Good.


 
You get two and only two, but what you're left with isn't necessarily a given!


----------



## David Ashton (May 14, 2011)

And then there are people (like me) who will choose not to go just for the principle of the thing. I personally do not intend to see it simply because of the overblown publicity. (That, and the bad reviews I've seen, of course.)



Like Indy car racing or Wrestling? idealiestly speaking you're right but practically speaking people will go.


----------



## DaveySimps (May 20, 2011)

Nightline is doing a show tomorrow about the "progress" Spiderman has made. It should be interesting.

~Dave


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 20, 2011)

Being that some of us will be working and not in the age of DVRs as of yet, please give a report if you happen to watch it. I agree, it should be interesting.


----------



## MNicolai (May 21, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Being that some of us will be working and not in the age of DVRs as of yet, please give a report if you happen to watch it. I agree, it should be interesting.



You can view the 9min segment on the web.

Interesting to see Bono so readily admit his grievances and disappointments with the first version.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## CrazyTechie (Jun 14, 2011)

Ha ha that is awesome!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 16, 2011)

Cirque du Soleil challenges Spiderman's opening as reported by the New York Times.


> Challenging “Spider-Man” head on was more an accident of schedule than intentional, given the Broadway show’s delayed opening, but Cirque is not shying away from comparisons. “At first we thought of acknowledging it and have Spider-Man show up on the stage as if he was on the wrong call,” says François Girard, the director of “Zarkana,” who comes to Cirque from the opera and film worlds. He saw an early preview of the musical. “I thought: ‘Where are the webs? It should be all about the webs.’ So look — we got webs.”



I thought this was pretty funny.


----------

